# Rankins Dragon vs Bearded Dragon



## TerrorTortoise

hey guys I was wondering which do you guys like better and what are the differences between them. Do Rankins like to be handled like a beardie? thanks


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime

Apparently, Rankins are exactly the same as beardies, they need the same temp gradient, need the same housing everything except the rankins is smaller. Then again, I was told this from a reptile shop so I dont know for definate.


----------



## TerrorTortoise

really anyone else? then why dosen't everyone get a rankins?


----------



## Mcstealth

Having kept and bred beardies in the past, and now a keeper of rankins, in my experience rankins are a bit more skittish as babies and take longer to get used to being handled.

Once they are used to it though, they are equally as friendly as beardies.

Care wise they have similar needs reguarding heating and lighting, however rankins love water, and a pool large enough for them to completly soak in should be provided.

The big bonus of rankins is their smaller size, meaning that two can be kept in a 4 x 2 viv. however not two males as fighting will occur, and not a pair as the male will be continually harrasing the female. Females will happily live together. 

Hope this helps


----------



## God-Comes

raaaarrrrrrrghhhhhhh rarrgghhhh rarggh beared ones


----------



## Serious D

I prefer beardies, Rankins dragons look like an uggly version of a beardie, I dont know what it is theres somthing about them that just doesnt look right.


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime

I think also Rankins are very hard to breed, thats why thier not as common. I'm pretty sure beardies win. Rankins are very nice and intresiting pets though.


----------



## 2dragmom

we have one of each although our Rankin was "accidently accuired" as we he previous owners were told he was a beardie but wondered why it never grew:lol2:
As you can see from my pics there is one HUGE difference and that is the Rankin... although smaller is actually 8weeks older than our beardie.
I definaltly agree at the moment our Rankin is very skatty although very tame.
Our Beardie on the other hand is rather lazy which is great for handleing them as they are more chilled. 
The other good thing about a Rankins is they dont need a Viv as big as a Beardie as they will only grow to 10-12 inches, Although we like to let our Beardie roam around the living room but wouldnt dare with the Rankin as he would be lost in seconds :lol2:
All in all i definately think for space... the Rankin
For handleing the Beardie is definately the better choice :flrt:


----------



## TerrorTortoise

cool i will still go with a beardie because they are more chill and very cool 8) any more answers are welcome


----------



## snakeprint

We haven't kept beardies, so I can't really compare, but I certainly wouldn't say rankins are difficult to breed as we have had success with very little effort on our part.
Rankins are more communal, and two males can actually live together happily. 

I'd say the main reason people keep beardies over rankins is price and availability.


----------



## reck118

*I think Rankins are hard to breed and so I imagine that would make them more expensive*

*Beardies all the way :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:*


----------



## snakeprint

reck118 said:


> *I think Rankins are hard to breed and so I imagine that would make them more expensive*
> 
> *Beardies all the way :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:*


Not much more, I sell my rankins babies for 50. 


You can house them together, and are just as handleable as beardies. Males will live together and can be housed in a smaller size (relatively) than beardies. So........
Rankins all the way!

Oooops, posted by Mujician!


----------



## Mujician

I have just had my only two rankins babies hatch out today, well, one hasnt made it out yet! Obviously wont be ready yet, but I will happily keep them on hold for someone. Ben


----------



## snakeprint

And when my camera batteries are charged I'll take a photo of them and you can all see how much better than beardies they are!!


----------



## reenie3579

Just out of curiosity, can you get different colour morphs of rankin's like you do beardies?


----------



## TerrorTortoise

snakeprint said:


> And when my camera batteries are charged I'll take a photo of them and you can all see how much better than beardies they are!!


I want to see :mf_dribble:


----------



## Taj2007

Hey everyone I have been wanting a bearded dragon for awhile and a Lady I know got one at her pet store as a donation pet so I came in and got it I was so excited she's so pretty however tiny I assumed she was young however after more research I think she may be a rankin any advice on if my suspicions are true ?????


----------



## Taj2007

Here is a pic bd or rankin


----------



## Azastral

reenie3579 said:


> Just out of curiosity, can you get different colour morphs of rankin's like you do beardies?


Yes and no...

Its entirely possible, however no where near as common.
Central Inland bearded dragons have been bred far, far more hence why the great variety of morphs, Rankins share a lot of the same genetics, but havent been bred in the same way at all so tend to be far more akin to their wild colouration.

Thats not to say some dont exist, rankins and centrals can (and have been) cross bred, meaning there are mixes of the two lines.
I myself own a Rankins/Central cross, and the central was a citrus so i have a mini dragon thats a bright yellow/gold colour.
Technically these arent rankins morphs though.

Im sure somewhere there are a few genuine morphs of the rankins, or ones that have been crossed and then bred against pure rankins to try and develop certain colouration traits.

Rankins are -incredibly- similar to centrals in terms of care, some argue they prefer slightly cooler temps (by a few degrees, not a massive change) and from what i have seen i would agree. They tend to be more inclined to bath too, which would support the lower temps (cooling off in water).

It might just be my experience as well but im pretty sure they dont sulk anywhere near as much...


----------



## Vampurelord

*What type is it?*










I can't tell which it is. I have had it two months and it have only grown 1/4 inch


----------

